# 100%het lavender albino x 100% het albino



## aidanbeckey (Apr 9, 2009)

possibilities? surely not all 66% poss hets alround?


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

Results and chances of offspring would be... 

1/4 Normal
1/4 Normal het Albino
1/4 Normal het Lavender Albino
1/4 Normal het Albino, Lavender Albino


----------



## aidanbeckey (Apr 9, 2009)

to different ressesive genes then. no visual morph thats rubbish lol:bash:


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

Yeah theres not alot of point in breeding them to be fair. Unless you was planning on keeping all the offspring, so you could breed them and prove out which strain of Albino they was het for, or if they was just normals.

Not worth it imo.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

lavender albino and albino are incompatible genes - i don't know why, they just are

you would still get a clutch of possible double hets - but would never get the double visual albino lavender albino, no matter how many breedings you did with them


as Spuddy says, the results 'should' be:

1:4 normal
1:4 het albino
1:4 het lav
1:4 het lav, and het albino


----------



## Tomrhargreaves (Sep 12, 2010)

alan1 said:


> lavender albino and albino are incompatible genes - i don't know why, they just are


I believe these two genes are incompatible because they share the same locus. This is essentially just the location of the allele (the part of the DNA sequence that gives the animal it's trait.)

Since Lav Albino and Albino are recessive genes the animal needs to be homozygous (have 2 of the same Alleles) not Heterozygous (have just 1 i.e 'het') for it to be visible. 

But since they share the same locus you can't get 2 Albino and 2 Lav genes as there's only space for a total of two. This results in a mix of hets that will not be visible. (As listed a couple of posts above)

It's a similar situation with other genes like Butter and Lesser, the difference being that these are Co-Dom genes, not recessive. So you couldn't have 2 Butter & 2 Lesser genes within the same animal (because of the location sharing that I mentioned above) but having just one of either will make a visible Butter/Visible Lesser and if you have any mix of either with 2 in one animal you get a Blue Eyed Leucistic. 

If anyone knows anything different then let me know, I find the genetic side of the hobby very interesting.


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Tomrhargreaves said:


> I believe these two genes are incompatible because they share the same locus. This is essentially just the location of the allele (the part of the DNA sequence that gives the animal it's trait.)
> 
> Since Lav Albino and Albino are recessive genes the animal needs to be homozygous (have 2 of the same Alleles) not Heterozygous (have just 1 i.e 'het') for it to be visible.
> 
> ...


Sorry, some of this is backwards.

When herpers say "incompatible", they mean that two mutant genes do NOT have the same locus. Albino and pied are a good example of two recessive mutant genes that do not share the same locus.

The second paragraph is right.

If lavender albino and albino had the same locus, then it would be possible to have a snake with a lavender and an albino mutant gene in the gene pair. The resulting snake would look like a snake with two lavender genes or a snake with two albino genes. Or more or less intermediate between the snake with two albino genes and the snake with two lavender genes. But it would not look normal because there is no normal gene in the gene pair.

Butter and lesser have the same locus. A snake with a butter and a lesser gene is a blue-eyed leucistic.


----------



## Tomrhargreaves (Sep 12, 2010)

I stand corrected, thanks Paul. As much as I like genetics it still confuses the hell out of me. 

Makes perfect sense now, if the two types of Albino shared a locus then they would be compatible! cheers.


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

By the way, "allele" is a word that many herper genetics pages use incorrectly. 

A gene is the part of the DNA sequence that gives the animal its trait.

Alleles are different versions of a gene. Alleles have the same locus. Butter and lesser are compatible because they are alleles because they have the same locus. Pied and albino and lavender are not alleles because they do not have the same locus. An allele series contains a normal gene and all the mutant genes that have that normal gene's locus. All alleles are genes, but most genes are not alleles.


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

A normal gene is simply the most common allele at a given locus in the wild population. A mutant gene is NOT the most common allele at a given locus in the wild population.


----------

